# AION Collectors Edition vorbestellen



## Tonkra (29. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute ich kopier das hier mal einfach, vor kurzem wurde bekannt, was alles in der Collectors drin sein soll und wie der Packshot dazu aussieht:

Per Copy&Paste *Infos zur Collectors Edition*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit wenigen Minuten gibt es ein offizielles Announcement von NCsoft bezüglich der *Collector's Edition*, den *Systemanforderungen *und dem *Bezahlmodell *für Europa. Nachfolgend findet ihr alle Informationen.

Die Collector's Edition wird folgendes beinhalten:

# Eine 16 cm hohe, handbemalte Figur von Aiva, einer geflügelten asmodischen Daeva
# exklusive Ingame-Gegenstände, darunter
    * Schwarzwolken-Flügel, die die Flugzeit um 40 Sekunden verlängern
    * der Schwarzwolken-Ohrring, der Lebenspunkte und Mana erhöht
    * ein exklusive, die Werte des Charakters verbessernder Titel
    * ein Färbstoff für die persönliche Gestaltung eines Ingame-Gegenstandes
    * zwei Charakter-Emotes
    * der offizielle Aion-Soundtrack auf CD
# zwei doppelseitige Poster in Farbe
# eine dreifach gefaltete Schnellreferenz in Farbe
# der Spiel-Client auf zwei DVDs
# Spielhandbuch
# die ersten 30 Tage Spielzeit​
Ich werde den Rest jetzt einfach quoten:

Offizielle Systemanforderungen wurden auch bekannt gegeben

*Mindest-Systemanforderungen*

Microsoft® Windows® XP SP2 • 2,8 GHz-Prozessor oder gleichwertig • 1 GB RAM • NVIDIA® 5900 Ultra mit 128 MB RAM bzw. ATI Radeon™ x700 mit 128 MB RAM oder besser • 15 GB Festplattenspeicher • DVD-ROM-Laufwerk • DirectX® 9.0c (Update von 6/2008) • Soundkarte • Breitband-Internetverbindung
    Empfohlene Systemanforderungen

    Microsoft® Windows® XP SP2/ Vista • Dual Core-Prozessor mit 2,0GHz oder gleichwertig • 2 GB RAM NVIDIA® 6800 mit 256 MB RAM bzw. ATI Radeon™ x800 mit 256 MB oder besser • 15 GB Festplattenspeicher • DVD-ROM-Laufwerk • DirectX ® 9.0c (Update von 6/2008) • Soundkarte • Breitband-Internetverbindung​
*Bezahlmodell:*


Die Aion Limited Collector's Edition wird zum voraussichtlichen Verkaufspreis von 69,99 € im Handel erhältlich sein, die Aion Standard Edition wird voraussichtlich 49,99 € kosten. Beide Boxen enthalten 30 Tage Gratis-Spielzeit. Nach Ablauf dieser 30 Tage fällt eine monatliche Abonnementgebühr von
12,99 € für den Spielbetrieb an. Daneben wird es weitere Abrechnungsoptionen geben. Die Pre-Order ist ab 9. Juni im Handel erhältlich und gilt sowohl für die Aion Limited Collector's Edition als auch für die Standard Edition. Weitere Details zu den Vorzügen der Pre-Order sowie die Abonnementoptionen für Aion werden zu einem späteren Datum bekannt gegeben.​
Zum Schluss gibt es noch Bilder von der CE und der Standard Edition. Letzteres wird es nur als Steelbook geben und nicht wie üblich in einer Plastikverpackung.


offizielles Announcement
Dt. Seite zur CE

CE Figur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Emotes aus der Collectors Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Hip Hop Mania" - emote*


*"seductive Disco" - Emote*

AION OST




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man kann sich übrigens auf diversen internationalen seiten für die Premium-Beta-Key verlosung anmelden. Die Premium-Beta startet am 5. Juni bis zum 7. Juni.


*Quelle - Aion-onlinewelten*



Sehr viel merchandise für zukünftige AION' Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Nach Ablauf dieser 30 Tage fällt eine monatliche Abonnementgebühr von
> 12,99 € für den Spielbetrieb an. Daneben wird es *weitere Abrechnungsoptionen geben*. Die Pre-Order ist ab 9. Juni im Handel erhältlich und gilt sowohl für die Aion Limited Collector's Edition als auch für die Standard Edition. Weitere Details zu den Vorzügen der Pre-Order sowie *die Abonnementoptionen für Aion* werden zu einem späteren Datum bekannt gegeben.




Könnte darauf schließen, dass man eventuell wie in CHina neben den 12,99 Euro modell spielzeit kaufen kann?


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schöne Zusammenfassung! ^^

*Vote for sticky!*

70 Euro für die CE ist IMO allerdings happig und wohl nur für die hardcore Fans lohnenswert.
Die Steelbook Sache finde ich große Klasse, wozu auch noch diese blöden Plastik- oder Pappepackungen...

Steelbooks sind robuster, im Design meistens auch ordentlich und praktischer. Daumen hoch dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hoffe mein derzeitiger Rechner wird für Aion reichen, da ich momentan doch eher knapp bei Kasse bin und mein Geld sparen möchte, statt nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen.

Geforce 6600 mit 128 MB Ram, 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher und 3400+ Athlon Prozessor...

Muss reichen ^^


----------



## jo0 (29. Mai 2009)

Und zack schon bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Amazon gibt es sie für 60&#8364; 
http://www.amazon.de/NCsoft-Europe-AION-Co.../dp/B002B558L8/


----------



## Arland (29. Mai 2009)

Wirklich schöne Zusammenfassung.

Hab auch schon die CE auf Amazon vorbestellt, hoffe den Preorder Bonus (Beta Key etc.) gibts auch so, also ohne eine Preorder Box o.ä noch kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. Mai 2009)

Hab ich auch schon bestellt.
Das ist ja so geil.
Und endlich das abo am start mit 12.99Euro wie ich es alles sagte.
War ja auch klar eigendlich.

Für wenig zocker wäre das mit den einheiten (1 einheit = 2Stunden 5 minuten) 11 cent nicht schlecht.

Wenn das auch noch dazu kommt kommt.
Kann nix mehr schief gehen.

Ich rechne mit so ca knapp 1 Mille gamer zu anfang. (mann kennt das ja aus War und AOC)
Was sich dann so auf 450.000 einpendelt.

Es wird auf jedenfall eingrosser erfolg.
Da gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

Wir freuen uns sehr auf ds game.




es kann auch mehr geben....
Auf jeden fall is klar..

Mit 1.2 kommen 2 länder 5 level neue skills und 800 neue quests (die hoffendlich auch die lücken da füllen)
Das wäre bei wow schon nen addon für 30 taken..hier in AION ist es kosstenlos^^


----------



## Duath (30. Mai 2009)

Arland schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Zusammenfassung.
> 
> Hab auch schon die CE auf Amazon vorbestellt, hoffe den Preorder Bonus (Beta Key etc.) gibts auch so, also ohne eine Preorder Box o.ä noch kaufen zu müssen.


Von einem Preorder-Bonus habe ich noch nichts gehört. Einen Beta-Key kann's nicht geben weil's keine europäische Beta geben wird.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Mit 1.2 kommen 2 länder 5 level neue skills und 800 neue quests (die hoffendlich auch die lücken da füllen)
> Das wäre bei wow schon nen addon für 30 taken..hier in AION ist es kosstenlos^^



Würde ich nicht so sagen...
In WoW gibt es mit einem Addon 7 (oder mehr) Gebiete, über 2000 neue Quests, 20 neue Dungeons, neue Fraktionen. Die 2 Gebiete und 800 Quests kommen mir eher vor wie "nachgeliefert", also einfach so, als ob sie es nicht zum Release geschafft haben. Es ist nichts, was man alle 2-3 größere Patches erwarten sollte.


----------



## jo0 (30. Mai 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Könnte darauf schließen, dass man eventuell wie in CHina neben den 12,99 Euro modell spielzeit kaufen kann?



Ich denke mal ehr, dass damit verbilligte 3 oder 6 Monatspakete gemeint sind..
Ich glaube nicht, dass sie so ein System wie in Asien hier raus bringen werden, da es in Asien bei allen MMOPRG's so gehandhabt wird


----------



## Arland (30. Mai 2009)

> Einen Beta-Key kann's nicht geben weil's keine europäische Beta geben wird.



Es heißt zwar nicht Beta sondern Preview Event oder Bete-Preview oder wie auch immer. Es werden aufjedenfall zur Zeit für das erste davon (5. bis 7. Juni) Keys verlost.


----------



## Duath (30. Mai 2009)

Arland schrieb:


> Es heißt zwar nicht Beta sondern Preview Event oder Bete-Preview oder wie auch immer. Es werden aufjedenfall zur Zeit für das erste davon (5. bis 7. Juni) Keys verlost.


Hab ich auch gerade gesehen - wo es doch laut Interviews keine Beta geben sollte...
Die scheinen wohl drauf gekommen sein, dass es nette, kostenlose Werbung sein könnte.


----------



## Sin (31. Mai 2009)

Ich muss sagen, hübsch find ich die Figur aber nicht gerade. Gerade vom Gesicht her wirkt sie irgendwie... naja...


----------



## Oneyll (31. Mai 2009)

ich finde die figur gut gelungen


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Figur reines Gimmick ist und man sowas sonst auch nicht hinterhergeschmissen bekommt, finde ich die Puppe angemessen schick.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Mai 2009)

also, die zusätzlichen Flügel finde ich ziehmlich imba, fals sie auch im PvP funktionieren sollten.


----------



## Duath (31. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> also, die zusätzlichen Flügel finde ich ziehmlich imba, fals sie auch im PvP funktionieren sollten.


Klar funktionieren sie auch im PvP. Imba sind sie aber nicht. Sie kosten halt nichts, Flügel mit zusätzlicher Flugzeit kann aber jeder im Spiel bekommen (kaufen/erbeuten). Auf dem Maximallevel sind die eh nutzlos, da gibt's bessere.


----------



## Tonkra (1. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Wenn das auch noch dazu kommt kommt.
> Kann nix mehr schief gehen.
> 
> Ich rechne mit so ca knapp 1 Mille gamer zu anfang. (mann kennt das ja aus War und AOC)
> Was sich dann so auf 450.000 einpendelt.



Glaub ich eher nicht, AoC und Warhammer wurden hierzulande vorab viel mehr gehyped als AION.. bei AION sagen alle mittlerweile "ach wird sicher wie der start von AoC und WAR" bzw. "ist doch nurn asia grinder.."

wir, die es schon angespielt haben wissen es besser klar.. aber der hype ist leider nicht so groß.. ich denke man kann zufrieden sein, wenn die subscriber zu anfang über 300k kommen. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird AION ja ein überraschungserfolg. DAOC kam damals hierzulande auch praktisch wie aus dem nichts und wurde hier (vor WoW) zum erfolgreichsten MMorpg in deutschland.



> Es wird auf jedenfall eingrosser erfolg.
> Da gibt es nichts zu rütteln.



Von der QUallität des speils könnte man das so sagen, nur zu hoffen, dass auch genug leute bis zum release daon erfahren.. oder interesse dafür bekommen.. hoffen wir, dass einschlägige Magazine (Gamestar und co.) auch angemessen darüber berichten werden. Ein titelbild wird es aber sicher nicht abräumen.. wie es WoW schon 1 jahr davor hatte... leider, ist aber so.




Duath schrieb:


> Klar funktionieren sie auch im PvP. Imba sind sie aber nicht. Sie kosten halt nichts, Flügel mit zusätzlicher Flugzeit kann aber jeder im Spiel bekommen (kaufen/erbeuten). Auf dem Maximallevel sind die eh nutzlos, da gibt's bessere.




Naja sie sehen aber halt anders aus^ ich hoffe auch, dass man wie bei der rüstung später die stats auf die flügelskins übertragen wird können.. naja und zum anderen sparst du dir das geld für die lv 30 flügel (was ja nicht wenig an quina ist.)


----------



## RomanGV1 (2. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Glaub ich eher nicht, AoC und Warhammer wurden hierzulande vorab viel mehr gehyped als AION.. bei AION sagen alle mittlerweile "ach wird sicher wie der start von AoC und WAR" bzw. "ist doch nurn asia grinder.."
> 
> wir, die es schon angespielt haben wissen es besser klar.. aber der hype ist leider nicht so groß.. ich denke man kann zufrieden sein, wenn die subscriber zu anfang über 300k kommen. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird AION ja ein überraschungserfolg. DAOC kam damals hierzulande auch praktisch wie aus dem nichts und wurde hier (vor WoW) zum erfolgreichsten MMorpg in deutschland.
> 
> ...




öhm..jetzt mach mal keine miese stimmung hier^^
Des wird schon... wir müssen alle fest drann glauben...

ABER..ich habe in der ganzen zeit noch immer KEINE Bugs gefunden...
Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt..naja irgendwann ist immer das Erste Mal^^

Gute nacht.

AAIIIIOOONN (sing<3)


----------



## Tonkra (2. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> öhm..jetzt mach mal keine miese stimmung hier^^
> Des wird schon... wir müssen alle fest drann glauben...




Ja ich hoffe es ja auch. Also wenn die Zeitschriften gute wertungen zu den spiel raushauen.. vielleicht wirds ja dann etwas bekannter und es wird ein überraschungserfolg. wer weiß dat schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten nenne ich das nur realistisch ^


----------



## Stampeete (4. Juni 2009)

Mir wurde grade gestern ein Pre Order Key zugesagt *FREU*


----------



## Manisan (4. Juni 2009)

Was solln hier dauernd die Befürchtungen wie: zu wenig Hype, in Europe werden es nur wenige subscribers, zu wenige Infos oder Berichte in Magazinen, das es verbugt ist usw.

Das Spiel kommt doch erst in ein paar Monaten, warum sollten die jetzt schon dauernd Werbung oder sonstiges für Eu machen (kommt bestimmt noch, sobald der Release fix steht). Meiner Meinung nach gibt es bereits ein Haufen Infos, Videos, Berichte und sonstiges und das seit Asien Release. Auf ziemlich jeder Mmorpgseite gibt es schon Infos über Aion, was soll das dann vonwegn Magazine Oo, wär sich für Online-Spiele interessiert hat bestimmt schon von Aion gehört. 

Warhammer hat Anfangs schon soviel Preisgegeben, das es mich gar nicht mehr wirklich gereitzt hat, geschweige denn das es noch unfertig und verbugt war. Was bei Aion absolut nicht der Fall ist, das ist das fertigste, unverbugte online Spiel, das je released wurde. 

Vonwegn subscribers: Aion hat seit es gestartet ist, also März bereits 3,5 Millionen subscribers in Asien http://pc.ign.com/articles/985/985368p1.html,
ja okay ist Asien, die zahlen nur pro Stunde, und ? ist bei Wow nicht anders oda täusch ich mich. 

Wir kriegen mit Eu Release gleich den nächsten Patch mitgeliefert, was dann noch balanced, unverbugter, fertiger und zu guter letzt, über mehr Inhalt verfügt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aion wird der Hammer und bestimmt eine anständige Spielerzahl begeistern können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (10. Juni 2009)

AION kann man jetzt auf AMAZON richtig vorbestellen.. die standartversion ist jetzt teuerer geworden.. die collectors kostet mit (derzeit noch) 59,99 euro nur 13 euro mehr als die standartversion!

komischen trailer haben sie da reingepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ABER.. Aion ist im -moment- mit der CE auf platz 3 der gamecharts auf amazon.de.. naja warscheinlich nur, weil man die CE jetzt richtig vorbestellen kann^ vielleicht nur ein kurzer sturm wer weiß."VÖ Datum steht bei Amazon der 31.12.2009 da" das stimmt doch wohl eher nicht oder?^^ wenn die OpenBeta im august startet?


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> AION kann man jetzt auf AMAZON richtig vorbestellen.. die standartversion ist jetzt teuerer geworden.. die collectors kostet mit (derzeit noch) 59,99 euro nur 13 euro mehr als die standartversion!
> 
> komischen trailer haben sie da reingepackt
> 
> ...




Ne mach dir keine sorgen.
Wenn jetzt schon so viele sagen es ist toll. (bei V1.0)
Dann kann das ja heiter werden bei V1.2 oder sogar schon 1.3)

Also ich hab da keine angst.


----------



## Ayaril (10. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> AION kann man jetzt auf AMAZON richtig vorbestellen.. die standartversion ist jetzt teuerer geworden.. die collectors kostet mit (derzeit noch) 59,99 euro nur 13 euro mehr als die standartversion!
> 
> komischen trailer haben sie da reingepackt
> 
> ...




Ich frage mich gerade, wie du darauf kommst, dass ne Open Beta im August startet. ^^ Ist doch schon lang bekannt, dass es eben keine Open Beta geben wird. ^^
Und ich geh mal davon aus, dass Amazon den 31.12. zustehen hat, weil dies der spätmöglichste Releasetermin ist, da das Spiel ja laut NCSoft im 4.Quartal veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## jo0 (10. Juni 2009)

Vevalya schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wie du darauf kommst, dass ne Open Beta im August startet. ^^ Ist doch schon lang bekannt, dass es eben keine Open Beta geben wird. ^^
> Und ich geh mal davon aus, dass Amazon den 31.12. zustehen hat, weil dies der spätmöglichste Releasetermin ist, da das Spiel ja laut NCSoft im 4.Quartal veröffentlicht wird.



Gerüchte, Gerüchte...

In einer Amerikanischen Computer Zeitschrift steht, dass Open Beta's kommen werden, aber ob das stimmt ist eine andere Frage ^^



> Na mal sehen .. aber die quelle ist denk ich schonmal sehr korrekt, da dies in einer zeitschrift abgedruckt war unter "exklusiv details on NCSofts upcoming MMOrpg" .. ob die termine so 100% eintreten werden oder überhaupt aktuell sind weiß man nicht, dass es eine OB geben wird.. denke ich jetzt aber langsam schon..
> 
> 23. August würde sehr gut passen... was auch in den Releaseplan passen würde.. ein Release knüpft immer wie gewöhnlich meistens direkt an die OpenBeta phase an.
> 
> ...


----------



## igk (14. Juni 2009)

Hab mich nach langem hin und her nun auch endlich dazu entschieden und bei Amazon die CE vorbestellt.
Freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf das Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

igk schrieb:


> Hab mich nach langem hin und her nun auch endlich dazu entschieden und bei Amazon die CE vorbestellt.
> Freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf das Teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für die Info, dass es wieder welche gab!

Gleich mal eine gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: lol sieht so aus, als hab ich die letzt bekommen...wieder ausverkauft Oo


----------



## Stress05 (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> edit: lol sieht so aus, als hab ich die letzt bekommen...wieder ausverkauft Oo



Für ein Spiel das keine Werbung macht doch schon Recht gut oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Für ein Spiel das keine Werbung macht doch schon Recht gut oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war schon bei WoW, HdrO, AoC, WAR usw. so.

Also so ungewöhnlich ist das nicht. 

Aber da spielt ja auch immer rein, dass CEs relativ limitiert sind und gute Boni bringen. Viel interessanter wäre es wenn auch die Standardedition ausverkauft wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Für ein Spiel das keine Werbung macht doch schon Recht gut oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wieviele CE´s gabs denn? Bei niedriger Stückzahl muss es nichts heißen.


Ich hoffe das Aion ein großer Erfolg wird, für mich wäre das ein Grund mit WoW aufzuhören. Doch was mir Sorgen macht ist 

a.) Die Vorbehalte der Spieler (Asia-Grinder usw)
b.) Ein beschissener Start mit Lags, Servercrashs usw was schonmal einen schlechten Eindruck auf die macht die sich noch unklar sind
c.) Schlicht und einfach mangelndes Interesse, hervorgerufen durch schlechte Kritiken durch Magazine oder whatever.

Obwhl, zumindestens bei b.) ist die Wahrscheinloichkeit gering, die Patches und Bugfixes werden doch aus der korean Version bertragen, stimmts?


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Obwhl, zumindestens bei b.) ist die Wahrscheinloichkeit gering, die Patches und Bugfixes werden doch aus der korean Version bertragen, stimmts?



Ja wir kriegen gleich die aktuelle Clientversion von Korea. Die durften für uns betatesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem unterscheiden sich die Versionen im Content. AION wird für den westlichen Markt mehr in Richtung Quest-MMO geschubst.

da gabs irgendwo nen guten Vergleich:

In Asien grindet man 40 Wölfe.

In Europa erhält man die Aufgabe 15 Wölfe zu töten und bekommt bei Questabgabe die XP für die restlichen 25 Wölfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Juni 2009)

Also LiangZhou wegen punkt B kann ich dich beruhigen ^^
Am Betastart, wo sich ganz europa auf einmal auf einem Server eingeloggt hat, hat es nicht einen Lag gegeben. 

und ja, wir kriegen nicht die 1.0 sondern gleich 1.2 oder sowas halt


----------



## Stress05 (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wieviele CE´s gabs denn? Bei niedriger Stückzahl muss es nichts heißen.


Weiss Ich nicht! aber ich nehme an Wohl Kaum nur 10 Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Ich habe lange Zeit intensiv Asia-Grinder gezockt (vor WoW) und ganz ehrlich, ich hatte nichts dagegen zu fünft,drei Stunden lang Mobs zu kloppen. Wir haben uns dann immer unterhalten über dies und das, war echt gechillt.

Natürlich ist man jetzt sehr stark erwöhnt von WoW, unzählige spannende (und langweilige) Quests, wenn man will hat man immer was zu tun. 
Aion scheint dieses ja teilweise zu vermischen, also viele gute Quests und trotzdem grinden. Gemischt mit dieser schönen Welt und dem Fliegen stelle ich hohe Erwartungen an das Spiel.

Und meiner Meinung nach dauert das Level in WoW zu lange, vorallem später gibt man 5 Quests ab und hat das gefühl nichts erreicht zu haben. Der sichtliche Erfolg des Spielens ist demnach sehr wichtig, die Motivation sinkt ins Bodenlose wenn man eine Stunde lang an einer Questreihe hockt, dreimal stirbt und am Ende keinen Fortschritt erkennt.

&#8364;:  Ich emine wenn die Stückzahl arg limitiert ist, auf sagen wir mal 1,5k hat das nicht gerade viel Aussagekraft.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> €:  Ich emine wenn die Stückzahl arg limitiert ist, auf sagen wir mal 1,5k hat das nicht gerade viel Aussagekraft.



joa, das ist die Frage.

Leider hab ich keine definitive Stückzahl für Europa gefunden. Ich weiß nur, dass die Ami-Version auf 35.000 limitiert ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Oo 35k!

Die WotLk hatte 7k wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Oo 35k!
> 
> Die WotLk hatte 7k wenn ich mich recht entsinne



eher nicht. Man bekommt sowohl die amerikanische Version als auch die europäische über all noch für ~70&#8364;/$

Ich denke mit 700.000 für Amerika ist man eher dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn die überhaupt limitiert ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gelesen das für Deutschland 7.777 Stück limitiert wären. Hab für meine übrigens 80€ gezahlt, da der Saturn da eiskalt den Preis hochgeschraubt hat.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das für Deutschland 7.777 Stück limitiert wären. Hab für meine übrigens 80&#8364; gezahlt, da der Saturn da eiskalt den Preis hochgeschraubt hat.



Für Deutschland allein klingt die Zahl wesendlich realistischer.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Hm, ich wollte mir die CE später holn, aber mir fältt grade auf das ich Aion ja dann doppelt kaufen muss :-/


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hm, ich wollte mir die CE später holn, aber mir fältt grade auf das ich Aion ja dann doppelt kaufen muss :-/



?

Dann bestell dir die CE direkt


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Dann bestell dir die CE direkt




Ne, ich hatte vor mir nicht sofort die CE zu kaufen sonder erst wenn sie etwas billiger ist und schon länger draußen ist. Und bisdahin halt mit der Normalen version zocken. Doch ich muss dann 45€ Normal und dann trotz längerer Zeit wahrscheinlich nochmal über 40€ blättern.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ne, ich hatte vor mir nicht sofort die CE zu kaufen sonder erst wenn sie etwas billiger ist und schon länger draußen ist. Und bisdahin halt mit der Normalen version zocken. Doch ich muss dann 45€ Normal und dann trotz längerer Zeit wahrscheinlich nochmal über 40€ blättern.



naja, ich kann mir halt vorstellen dass die CE schnell vergriffen sein wird und man dann nur noch über eBay dran kommt.

Daher die Frage, ob das so wirklich funktioniert.

Immerhin zeigen auch gerade die CEs von WoW, dass die CEs eher noch im Preis steigen als zu fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Ich seh in jedem Staurn nen Stapel wo die 55€ kosten Oo


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich seh in jedem Staurn nen Stapel wo die 55&#8364; kosten Oo



für die WotlK Collectors stimmt das schon, weil nur wenig verkauft wurden.

Aber schau mal nach der BC oder Classic CE, da kannste schnell mal 150+&#8364; in die hand nehmen.

edit: Ich will mich jetzt aber nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du es so machen möchtest, wünsche ich dir viel Glück. Ich denke nur, dass es wohl nicht ganz aufgehen wird.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> für die WotlK Collectors stimmt das schon, weil nur wenig verkauft wurden.
> 
> Aber schau mal nach der BC oder Classic CE, da kannste schnell mal 150+€ in die hand nehmen.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte es machen, habs doch verworfen als mir aufgefallen ist es zweimal kaufen zu müssen. Werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich normal ne CE besorgen.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich wollte es machen, habs doch verworfen als mir aufgefallen ist es zweimal kaufen zu müssen. Werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich normal ne CE besorgen.


ok, viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musst mal schauen wo du noch eine bekommst.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ok, viel Glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, notfalls geh ich am Release Day in einen Laden (Werden doch auch so verkauft oder? :-O)



Naja ist noch lange hin, wir werden sehn. 


Aber bei der Aion CE denke ich ist der Preis recht gut. Kostet 15€ mehr als ne normale und bietet doch recht viel :-O
Allein die Figur würde im Handel doch mehr als 15€ kosten. (Die WotLk CE hat mich mehr als das doppelt als die Normale gekostet)


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Jo, notfalls geh ich am Release Day in einen Laden (Werden doch auch so verkauft oder? :-O)



Denke ich schon, die Stückzahl wird nur gering sein.

Fals du einen Gamestop in der Nähe hast, kannst du dort schon direkt vorbestellen. 
Da ist der Vorteil, dass vom Hauptlager vorbestellt wird.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Wohne im Kaff, und müsste eh nach Frankfurt pilgern deswegen.


----------



## Geige (14. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe, dass amazone es anbietet dann bestell ich da vor!


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Ausbestellt


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass amazone es anbietet dann bestell ich da vor!



Vergriffen.

http://www.amazon.de/NCsoft-Europe-AION-Co...8427&sr=8-2

Heute morgen um 11 Uhr waren wieder 3-4 drinnen (wahrscheinlich aus Stornos).
Da hab ich mir direkt eine gesichert.
Wenn ich jetzt noch am 17. nen Preorder-Key bekomme, bin ich wunschlos glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Denke ich schon, die Stückzahl wird nur gering sein.
> 
> Fals du einen Gamestop in der Nähe hast, kannst du dort schon direkt vorbestellen.
> Da ist der Vorteil, dass vom Hauptlager vorbestellt wird.



bei gamestop bekommst du ,zumindest bei meinem, für deine vorbestellung eine ce oder normale und pre order version^^ die haben nur einen preis drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde am mittwoch wieder hingehen mal schauen was pre order sagt und dann  meine vorbestellung auf die ce festlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Vergriffen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/NCsoft-Europe-AION-Co...8427&sr=8-2
> 
> ...



Wie ich die deppen bei AMAZON hasse..
Die die wertungen abgeben und nur 1 stern geben, weill das AntiCHeat prog denen nicht zusagt.
Das finde ich so arm..
Dadurch wird das game doch nicht schlechter..

Genau so wie bei games mit SecroRom (oder so ähnlich^^)
Machen die das game runter wegen seinem schutz.

Ich finde man sollte das reine game bewerten und nicht den schutz etc.

Was sagt ihr zu solchen leuten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu solchen leuten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die begrenzte online aktivierung, securom, geschäftspolitik der firma die dahintersteckt, performance des spiels.....

wie gut nun das spiel ist, hat nichts mit solchen sachen zutun, aber man sollte es dennoch erwähnen, denn ich kaufe schon lange keine spiele mehr, nur weil sie "gut" sein könnten...habe schon vieles boykottiert wenn mir die sachen dahinter nicht gepasst haben, weils eben auch alles andere als ein spaß ist, sich damit rumzuärgern,  denn spiele sind teuer und es gibt jede menge publisher welche die verbraucher in ganzer linie verarschen wollen, mein anspruch ist auch einfach zu hoch, ich kaufe sowieso nichts was unter dem niveau von blizz spielen ist, sowohl spielerisch als auch geschäftspolitisch^^  rest wird gebr**** ;O  (da hilft ihnen securom und jeder andere schmodder der den einfällt ...nööööööchts^^)...der einzige kopierschutz den es gibt ist ein gescheiter multiplayerpart.... rest ist kein kopierschutz, es ist nur dazu da um verbraucher die bezahlen zu ärgern und denen zu zeigen, dass sie dumm sind und für den mist geld bleschen^^


----------



## Stampeete (15. Juni 2009)

*BESTELLT*

Direkt bei Flashpoint...

Auf in den Kampf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu solchen leuten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, ich weiß ja nicht welches OS die Person hat, aber allein schon mit Vista lässt sich das Argument "Rootkit" nicht aufrecht erhalten.

Vista lässt nichts und niemanden an sein Kernel ran, weder SecuROM noch GameGuard.
Da geht maximal eine Prozessüberwachung, mehr nicht!

Und wer nicht will, dass GameGuard irgendwelche Daten sendet kann einfach die Ports schließen oder per Firewall sperren.


----------



## Geige (15. Juni 2009)

Nein mist wo gäbe es die Collector Edition´s dann denn noch? =/

Ich war zu der Zeit im Urlaub und möchte unbedingt eine =(


----------



## Ayaril (15. Juni 2009)

Habe meine CE und die für meinen Freund und einen Kumpel bei Amazon bestellt. Hatte Glück und habe noch 3 bekommen. ^^
Hoffe, dass dann auch bald der Key für die Beta Events kommt. 
Bin echt mega happy, dass ich noch eine bekommen hab.
Habe das Spiel schon ausgiebig testen können und bin total überzeugt, dass ich es weiterspielen werd.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

*sigh* Bin ich das einzige arme Schwein das wohl campen muss für eine CE?!


----------



## Stampeete (15. Juni 2009)

Finde heraus welches Geschäft in deiner nähe über die "Flashpoint AG" Ware bezieht, 
die werden die ersten sein die die CE im Laden stehen haben!


----------



## Ayaril (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab gehört, dass man sie in Gamestop und EB Games Filialen wohl auch vorbestellen kann.
Wenn du also sowas in der Nähe hast, versuch es dort doch mal. ^^
Hab schon gesehen, dass sie bei Ebay schon bei 150€ ist...


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Wie irgendwann schon erwähnt wohne ich im Kaff, hier gibts keine Gamestops, keine EB´s, keine Händler nur zwei Häuser (Meins und die Tankstelle)

Ich werde sehen was sich in der Umgebung machen lässt


----------



## S123456 (15. Juni 2009)

Hier kann man die Aion CE auch vorbestellen...
http://www.4u2play.de/store/?pc=1&


----------



## Stress05 (15. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> *sigh* Bin ich das einzige arme Schwein das wohl campen muss für eine CE?!


Wenn du warten kannst wenn es raus kommt! ^^ kannst du doch Hier einebestellen aus der Schweiz!  http://www.wog.ch/ Nur so Tipp Falls du Nirgends mehr eine Findest!


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Woohoo! Danke euch!


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

für den Notfall gibt es hier (wenn auch relativ teuer) noch einige CEs

http://www.mmorg-shop.com/AION_-_Collectors_Edition.html


----------



## Tonkra (15. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> für den Notfall gibt es hier (wenn auch relativ teuer) noch einige CEs
> 
> http://www.mmorg-shop.com/AION_-_Collectors_Edition.html



werden ja sicher wieder ein paar reinkommen.. vor allem wird man doch hoffendlich welche in den Läden kaufen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

mich tangiert das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich konnte am Sonntag bei Amazon noch schnell eine CE ergattern, als mal wieder 3-4 drin waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte halt nur ne Info sein...


----------



## Geige (16. Juni 2009)

hm wenn ich jetzt eine aus der Schweiz bestelle hab ich 2 Fragen!
Welche Sprache ist es, und wird sie rechtzeitig geliefert?


----------



## nebir0s (16. Juni 2009)

Wer heute (16.) noch die CE bestellt, kann am kommenden Wochenende scheinbar in der Beta gleich mit dabei sein.
Key werden vom Amazon verschickt


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> Wer heute (16.) noch die CE bestellt, kann am kommenden Wochenende scheinbar in der Beta gleich mit dabei sein.
> Key werden vom Amazon verschickt



Ja, das ist der von Amboss angekündigte Preordervorteil:

1) Zugang zu allen AION Beta-Events
2) Zugang zur Server- und Charakter-Vorauswahl
3) Früherer Zugang zum fertigen Spiel
4) Folgende exklusive Ingame-Items: Lodas' Amulett (1 Stunde XP Bonus + 20%), Schwarzwolken-Hut (Attribut-Booster), alter Ring (Element-Effekt: Erde) 

Alle, die vorher eine Version bei Amazon vorbestellt haben, bekommen rückwirkend auch einen Preorder-Key. Ich habe beim Kundenservice nachgefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebir0s (16. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut, weil ich ja schon Ende Mai vorbestellt habe.
Dann sollte ja die Tage der Key im Postfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte schon Befürchtungen das sie uns vergessen.


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> hm wenn ich jetzt eine aus der Schweiz bestelle hab ich 2 Fragen!
> Welche Sprache ist es, und wird sie rechtzeitig geliefert?



Die Sprache Ist Deutsch wie in Deutschland ^^ es Gibt keine Spiele die Schweizer Deutsch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich komme aus SWISS ^^ Und ich hatte mein spiel immer am Tag in der Post wo es raus kam! 


da du nehme ich an aus Deutschland kommst könnte es gut sein das sie für deutsche Kunde früher Los Schicken! das es auch Rechtzeitig da ist! 

Sonst Ich hatte mal ein Spiel Aus Deutschland  Bestellt nach einer Woche war es da! ^^ könnte sonst genau so lange gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

Die Keys wurden nun von Amazon heute ca. 8 Uhr verschickt....freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt gehts an den Client d/l knappe 5,4GB puh


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den Client zum Glück schon, und meinen Beta-Key auch xD
ich werd mir die normale Version kaufen.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

jo, ich habe meine Preorder-Key auch im Postfach gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

komisch ist nur das er die (US) Version downloadet obwohl im Launcher die Region richtig angegeben ist. Warte wohl lieber noch mit dem d/l ab^^
Nicht das ich was falsches auf der Platte habe


----------



## Chrissler (17. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab den Client zum Glück schon, und meinen Beta-Key auch xD
> ich werd mir die normale Version kaufen.



Naja ich finde hier hat sich die CE mal mehr gelohnt als die SE ^^ Soviele Boni auf einmal oO kenne ich sonst garnicht ^.^


Ich habe auch den dauerhaften Key und ect. alles bekommen. ich habe mich nicht durchs ganze Thread gelesen sondern nur diese seite. Ich denke mir jetzt es giebt fast keine CEs mehr? Oder habe ich da jetzt was von dieser Seite falsch verstanden

klärt mich auf ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Auf Amazon, als eine der größten Platformen, ist die CE ausverkauft. Manchmal werden noch 2-3 Stk. angeboten, die aus Stornos zurückkommen o.ä.

Auf den anderen nicht so bekannten Händlerseiten gibt es noch welche.


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

Der Betakey scheint aber nicht limitiert für die CE zu sein. Hab die SE bestellt und trotzdem Beta Code bekommen.


----------



## nebir0s (17. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Auf Amazon, als eine der größten Platformen, ist die CE ausverkauft. Manchmal werden noch 2-3 Stk. angeboten, die aus Stornos zurückkommen o.ä.



Hab ich auch grad gesehen, würde gerne wissen wieviele das waren ?!!?


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

nebir0s schrieb:


> Hab ich auch grad gesehen, würde gerne wissen wieviele das waren ?!!?



Das ist immer unterschiedlich und scheinen nur sehr wenige (1-5) zu ein.

Ich hab am 14.6. meine CE noch so bestellt:

Die sind irgendwann zwischen 11.05-11.10 Uhr eingestellt worden. Ich habe um 11.12 Uhr geordert und um 11.15 Uhr waren alle wieder weg :x


----------



## steelhead-aion (17. Juni 2009)

kommt man da nur online über amazon dran??


----------



## Yinas (17. Juni 2009)

steelhead-aion schrieb:


> kommt man da nur online über amazon dran??



wüsste von keinen "offline" amazon shops 
ansonsten einfach den game reseller deines vertrauens anleiern


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Alle "größeren" und "kleineren" Onlineshops haben die Preorder KEys bekommen.

Einige verkaufen die einzeln für 5-10€ mit späterer Gutschrift auf das Spiel


----------



## Tarida (17. Juni 2009)

Da hätte ich aber auch noch eine Frage...

Da es ja schwierig ist, über Amazon an eine Collector's Edition zu kommen (zumindest habe ich das Gefühl), macht es nicht Sinn das beim englischen(UK) Amazon vorzubestellen? Da ging das nämlich noch... abgesehen davon, dass das Spiel auf englisch sein wird, fehlt mir irgendetwas, was ich beim deutsche Amazon bekommen hätte?

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

naja, ich denke nicht.

Außer den zusätzlichen Versandkosten (auch wenn das Teil dann wahrscheinlich aus dem dt. Hauptlager verschickt wird) und kein Preorder-Key


----------



## Sin (17. Juni 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> Da hätte ich aber auch noch eine Frage...
> 
> Da es ja schwierig ist, über Amazon an eine Collector's Edition zu kommen (zumindest habe ich das Gefühl), macht es nicht Sinn das beim englischen(UK) Amazon vorzubestellen? Da ging das nämlich noch... abgesehen davon, dass das Spiel auf englisch sein wird, fehlt mir irgendetwas, was ich beim deutsche Amazon bekommen hätte?
> 
> ...



Hmm dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, weil Unterschiede gibt es bei den meisten Spielen nur in den EU/US/Asien versionen. Also Quasi: Alles was in der EU gekauft wird, sollte auch funktionieren. Und ich mein irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass alle EU Versionen mehrere Sprachen zur verfügung stellen. 

Und wenn amazon.uk auch keine mehr hat, bestellste halt in der Schweiz oder Östereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

laut der offiziellen HP ist die CE auf 50.000 Stk. weltweit limitiert.



> [...]die Aion Limited Collector&#8217;s Edition (deren weltweite Auflage nur 50.000 beträgt)[...]



Quelle


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Ist das vergleichbar gering oder viel?


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Naja, da müsste man mal diffrenzieren.
Wie viele Spielen in Asien zur Zeit aktiv?
Gab es dort die identische CE (Aussehen, Ausstattung) oder ist das eine exklusiv Geschichte für die westliche Welt?

Fakt ist, dass sich Europa und Amerika also zusammen *max.* 50.000 CEs teilen können, bzw halt abzüglich der Versionen für Asien


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Ich meinte ab die Stückzahl hoch ist im Vergleich zu anderen CE´s von anderen Spielen. Sind es mehr/weniger/genauso viele wie zB. WoW? Würde viel aussagen, wenn man nicht viele CE´s rausbringt
könnte es ja heißen das sie nicht mir großem Erfolg rechner oder sowas


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

schwer zu sagen, ich kenne leider die Stückzahlen anderer Spiele nicht bis auf die CE von Lotro.

Die war auf 5000 Stk limitiert für und hat 270€ gekostet....aber mit Life-Time Abo drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Das war aber auch krass, sich vorm Release schon dazu entscheiden lebenslang zu zocken :-O

Ich WILL eine CE, aber habe auch gleichzeitig Angst soviel geld rauszuhauen und es dann nicht länger zu zocken (Sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber der Keim ist da)

Wenn ich mich nicht bald entscheide muss ich wirklich campen gehn >.<


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

joa, bei mir sinds nur 10€ mehr. Das lässt sich ganz gut verkraften.

Auch durch Geld für das bestandene Abi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

<- Schüler
<- Gerade 200€ für Guitar Hero ausgegeben
<- Davor Left4Dead, Colin McRae Dirt und ne Extended DVD gekauft
<- Packt sein Zelt


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab letzten Monat 350€ in meinen PC gesteckt.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

;D

Ich graffels mir nächsten Monat zam und schau ob ich noch eine bestellen kann.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jedem das seine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das werd ich auch demnächst tun müssen...ich denke ne 1950pro wird mit Aion Probleme haben...naja was solls wenns raucht isses Zeit für ne neue vorher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich eine bei 4you2play bestell oder campen gehe....campen ist doof und das extra Anmeldeformular auch....


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Campen rockt, stand zwei Stunden lang vorm Saturn beim WotLk Release und würds immerwieder machen


----------



## Norjena (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Campen rockt, stand zwei Stunden lang vorm Saturn beim WotLk Release und würds immerwieder machen



2 Stunden wirds bei Aion nicht dauern denke ich mal, ist ja nicht soo bekannt, bzw irgendwie auch verpöhnt scheint mir, wird sich zeigen inwiefern sich das Spiel bis zum Release noch rumspricht, ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Ist wird eh an einem Werktag sein, also müsste ich blau machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf Bestellungen hoff"


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt: Viel Glück!


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (17. Juni 2009)

Von mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutsche Post ftw! xD


----------



## Tarida (17. Juni 2009)

Ich habs jetzt mal bei dem 4u2play vorbestellt, auch schon die Bestätigung bekommen.  Mal gespannt wie das nun wird, ich hoffe ja nur, dass ich das dann auch auf Englisch installieren kann, wäre mir irgendwie lieber bei EU-Servern... (zumindest mein ich gelesen zu haben, dass es EU-Server gibt)


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

noch ne Info:

Europa und Australien zusammen haben eine Auflage der Collector's Edition von 15.000 Stk.



> Nur 15.000 Exemplare der Aion Limited Collector's Edition werden in ganz Europa und Australien veröffentlicht



Quelle


----------



## S123456 (18. Juni 2009)

NCsoft-Store Aion CE...

https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/Store.pl


----------



## jo0 (18. Juni 2009)

> NCsoft®, der weltweit führende Herausgeber und Entwickler von Massively Multiplayer-Onlinespielen (MMOs), kündigte heute den Beginn des Preorder-Programms seines neuen, atemberaubenden MMORPG Aion® an, das im Herbst veröffentlicht wird. Spieler können sich jetzt ein Exemplar des Spiels sichern, indem sie die Aion Limited Collector’s Edition (deren weltweite Auflage nur 50.000 beträgt), die eine Vielzahl exklusiver Gegenstände enthält, oder die Standard Edition, die in einem exklusiven SteelBook-Metall-Etui in limitierter erster Auflage erhältlich ist, vorbestellen. Die Veröffentlichung von Aion in der westlichen Welt folgt auf phänomenale Erfolge in Asien: In Korea konnte das Spiel die Grand Awards 2008 einheimsen, in China brach es alle Teilnehmerrekorde.
> 
> Spielern, die Aion vorbestellen, ist die Teilnahme an allen geplanten Aion-Betatest-Veranstaltungen sowie frühzeitiger Zugang zum Live-Spiel vor der Veröffentlichung garantiert. Außerdem können sie sich über exklusive Ingame-Gegenstände, Zugang zu den Servern bei der Veröffentlichung sowie Privilegien bei der Charakter- und Serverwahl freuen. Unter den Ingame-Gegenständen für die Aion-Preorder befinden sich unter anderem die exklusive Schwarzwolken-Kopfbedeckung, Lodas’ Amulett sowie einer von fünf alten Ringen der Macht, je nach Händler, bei dem das Spiel vorbestellt wurde.
> 
> Spieler können an dieser ganz besonderen Preorder-Aktion teilnehmen und sich ihr Aion-Exemplar sichern, indem sie bei einem der am Programm teilnehmenden Händler vorbestellen.





> *Breiten Sie Ihre Schwingen aus und erheben Sie sich in die luftigen Höhen von  Aion ™, dem atemberaubenden MMORPG, das Sie eine himmlische Welt umwerfender Schönheit und epischer Abenteuer entdecken lässt.*
> 
> Bestellen Sie die Aion Standard Edition oder Aion Limited Collector's Edition jetzt vor und kommen Sie in den Genuss von noch mehr Vorzügen fürs Spiel.
> 
> ...





> *Infos zum zweiten Betawochenende*
> 
> Das zweite Aion-Beta-Wochenende beginnt diesen Freitag (19. Juni 21:00 deutscher Zeit) und endet am Montag (22. Juni 21:00 deutscher Zeit).
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Geige (18. Juni 2009)

hm kennt jemand 4u2play.de besser?
Bzw. ich hoffe, dass die rechtzeitig liefern!
*auf CE freu*


----------



## jo0 (18. Juni 2009)

Also in einen anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass die zuverlässig sind..


----------



## Sin (18. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> hm kennt jemand *4u2play.de *besser?
> Bzw. ich hoffe, dass die rechtzeitig liefern!
> *auf CE freu*



Ich muss gestehen, ich lese den Namen hier in diesem Unterforum das erste mal.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juni 2009)

Frühstart ins Spiel: Erzielen sie einen *erheblichen* Vorsprung, indem Sie vor der Veröffentlichung des Live-Spiels einsteigen.

lol... naja so krass is das auch nicht^^


----------



## Marlborogirl (18. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> hm kennt jemand 4u2play.de besser?
> Bzw. ich hoffe, dass die rechtzeitig liefern!
> *auf CE freu*




Ich kann den Laden nicht empfehlen.
Die haben einen sehr langsamen Support der sich außerdem viel zu undeutlich ausdrückt.

Bestellt habe ich bei denen die CE Version per Nachname und den Preorder Key via Vorkasse, allerdings weis ich nicht wann der Key nun bei mir erscheinen soll - Vielleicht kann mal einer posten der ihn bereits von dieser Firma erhalten hat.
Angegeben ist der Key seit etwa 2 Tagen als Verfügbar, bestätigt wurde meine Vorkasse-Einzahlung am 12.06. 

Auf E-Mails wird schleppend bis garnicht geantwortet und, wie oben bereits gesagt, sehr undeutlich bzw. ausweichend. 

Edit: Soeben ist mein Key eingetroffen, als ob einer von denen hier mitgelesen hätte. Antworten auf meine E-Mails habe ich allerdings keine bekommen aber das hat sich nun ohnehin erledigt.

Edit2: Nun wurde auch auf meine E-Mails geantwortet. Die E-Mail mit dem Preorder Code wurde angeblich am 17. bereits an mich verschickt und auf mein drängen heute nochmals. Ich lasse das mal so stehen, jeder soll sich seine eigene Meinung zu diesem Onlineshop bilden.
Gut möglich das mein E-Mail Betreiter einige Probleme hat und ich dem Shop Unrecht tue.


----------



## Skymek (18. Juni 2009)

So gerade eben die CE Edition bei NcSoft online bestellt. Weiß einer wie das dann bei denen läuft mit der Beta? Wird der erstellte Acc dann freigeschalten dafür oder bekomm ich dann per Email nochmal extra irgendwas?

Vlt hats ja schon einer von euch auch gemacht.


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

@marlborogirl: Danke für die Infos naja dann hat´s ja doch noch geklappt!


----------



## DreamZ (20. Juni 2009)

Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich bei denen die CE Version per Nachname und den Preorder Key via Vorkasse, allerdings weis ich nicht wann der Key nun bei mir erscheinen soll - Vielleicht kann mal einer posten der ihn bereits von dieser Firma erhalten hat.
> Angegeben ist der Key seit etwa 2 Tagen als Verfügbar, bestätigt wurde meine Vorkasse-Einzahlung am 12.06.




mal ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo zum geier hast du deren kontonr. gefunden... ich hab schon mehrmals die ganze seite auf den kopf gestellt um meine vorkasse zu bezahlen und keine daten gefunden =/
auf meine email habe ich auch noch keine antwort bekommen


----------



## Wuraj (20. Juni 2009)

Ich werd sie mir vorbestellen, wo auch immer falls noch welche frei sind hehe.
ob mans nun für 50€ Kauft, und keine Features hat oder 10€ drauflegt und somit die collectors edition für 60€kauft.. dafür mit features. Ich guckmal ob ich noch eine finde, umsomit gleich anzufangen bei release.. "am 25.9"


----------



## jo0 (20. Juni 2009)

Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Ich kann den Laden nicht empfehlen.
> Die haben einen sehr langsamen Support der sich außerdem viel zu undeutlich ausdrückt.
> 
> Bestellt habe ich bei denen die CE Version per Nachname und den Preorder Key via Vorkasse, allerdings weis ich nicht wann der Key nun bei mir erscheinen soll - Vielleicht kann mal einer posten der ihn bereits von dieser Firma erhalten hat.
> ...



Ich habe mittlerweile schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass es ein guter Shop ist.. Nur weil die nicht so schnell antworten? Sind halt nicht so riesig wie amazon.. Aber du kannst damit rechnen, dass du das Spiel 2 Tage vor Release haben wirst.


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass es ein guter Shop ist.. Nur weil die nicht so schnell antworten? Sind halt nicht so riesig wie amazon.. Aber du kannst damit rechnen, dass du das Spiel 2 Tage vor Release haben wirst.



dann würde ich als game Publischer den Shop verklagen. wenn ich ein Spiel raus Bringe Will ich auch das es alle am Gleich Tag bekommen Nein NICHT TAG VORHER AUCH NICHT 2 sonder an dem tag an dem es raus kommt!!!! 


das ist STRAF paar vom Shop spiel 2 tage Vor Relese an die kunnden geben!


----------



## jo0 (20. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> dann würde ich als game Publischer den Shop verklagen. wenn ich ein Spiel raus Bringe Will ich auch das es alle am Gleich Tag bekommen Nein NICHT TAG VORHER AUCH NICHT 2 sonder an dem tag an dem es raus kommt!!!!
> 
> 
> das ist STRAF paar vom Shop spiel 2 tage Vor Relese an die kunnden geben!



Das ist ein MMORPG, das wird da ganz anders geregelt.. Man kommt dann eh noch nicht auf die Server....
Außerdem ist bei amazon genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

Weisse ich nicht da ich nicht aus deutschland komme und ich habe noch nie egal ob mmog oder andres spiel 2 tage früher oder  tag früher spiel bekommen


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

tz,...
Erkundige dich doch einfach mal, ich denke man bekommt die 
CE erst am Erscheinungstag zugeschickt aber denn Preorder Code bekommt
man halt 2 Tage vor Release, was somit ev auch auf die CE zutreffen könnte!


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> tz,...
> Erkundige dich doch einfach mal, ich denke man bekommt die
> CE erst am Erscheinungstag zugeschickt aber denn Preorder Code bekommt
> man halt 2 Tage vor Release, was somit ev auch auf die CE zutreffen könnte!



Tut mir ja Leid das ich KEIN DEUTSCHER bin meinst ich Google "bekommen die Deutschen mmogs früher?" oder was?


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Tut mir ja Leid das ich KEIN DEUTSCHER bin meinst ich Google "bekommen die Deutschen mmogs früher?" oder was?



ähm das hat ja nix damit zu tun ob du Deutscher bist oder nicht, wenn
du in einem Deutschem Forum postest solltest du dich auch erstmal
mit den Deutschen Daten zu dem Spiel beschäftigen.
Ich geh ja auch nicht in ein US WoW Forum und Flame dort über den
scheiß Support der Deutschen GM´s! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

Ja gut mit deutsche mein ich halt Amzone etc und so die Shops die ich kenne weiss ich das ich das spiel morgens im Brief kasten habe wenn es raus kommt und keine 2 tage früher.


----------



## Marlborogirl (21. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass es ein guter Shop ist.. Nur weil die nicht so schnell antworten? Sind halt nicht so riesig wie amazon.. Aber du kannst damit rechnen, dass du das Spiel 2 Tage vor Release haben wirst.




Hättest Du alles ganz genau gelesen, wüsstest Du dass ich ebend nicht damit "rechnen" kann dass ich es pünktlich erhalte.
Hätte ich z.B. nicht nachgehakt, könnte ich an dieser Beta garnicht teilhaben, trotz vorzeitiger Bestellung - Selbiges kann mir nun vielleicht auch mit meiner CE passieren, aber wie ich ganz unten anmerkte, kann es sich durchaus um ein Irrtum handeln.

Die Sache mit dem Support finde ich allerdings weniger schön. Support ist wohl das wichtigste an einem Online-Shop. Wir reden hier auch nicht von ein paar Stunden die ich auf Antworten warten musste, nur so nebenbei. - Immerhin hat man sich bei mir entschuldigt, für die verspäteten Antworten.

Dies sind nur meine Eindrücke und jeder soll ruig seine Meinungen kundtun.
Man sollte auch auf negative Dinge hinweisen dürfen und nicht immer alles hochjubeln.


----------



## jo0 (21. Juni 2009)

Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Hättest Du alles ganz genau gelesen, wüsstest Du dass ich ebend nicht damit "rechnen" kann dass ich es pünktlich erhalte.
> Hätte ich z.B. nicht nachgehakt, könnte ich an dieser Beta garnicht teilhaben, trotz vorzeitiger Bestellung - Selbiges kann mir nun vielleicht auch mit meiner CE passieren, aber wie ich ganz unten anmerkte, kann es sich durchaus um ein Irrtum handeln.
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Support finde ich allerdings weniger schön. Support ist wohl das wichtigste an einem Online-Shop. Wir reden hier auch nicht von ein paar Stunden die ich auf Antworten warten musste, nur so nebenbei. - Immerhin hat man sich bei mir entschuldigt, für die verspäteten Antworten.
> ...



Ich glaube einfach mal, dass die dir schon einen Key geschickt hatten und du ihn unerklärlicher Weise (kA was da so zwischen kommen kann) nicht bekommen hast. In den Online-Shops passiert das auch meistens automatisiert.
Genau so wie bei Amazon, da hatte auch jemand erst seinen Key bekommen, nachdem er nachgehakt hatte. Ich glaube nicht, dass die dich nur abzocken wollen. Ich jubel den Shop auch nicht hoch, aber das ist zurzeit die beste Möglichkeit die CE zu bestellen...
Auch wenn sie dir nicht sofort antworten, wo ist das Problem? 
Was meinst du wie viele "blöde" Anfragen die haben, die die beantworten müssen?
Auf die Mails innerhalb einer ziemlich kurzen Zeit zu antworten schafft fast kein Online-Shop.. 
Wenn du wirklich so pingelig bist und meinst, dass der Shop so "schlecht" wegen seinen Support ist, dann bestell es dir halt nicht und storniere es wieder..
Dein Post habe ich auch komplett gelesen, ich lese die Posts immer komplett, bevor ich antworte.....


----------



## Ocian (21. Juni 2009)

Ich arbeite nicht für einen Onlineshop sondern bei einem bzw. 2 ISPs aber wir bekommen täglich knapp 3.000 Anfragen per Mail auf 20 Leute aufgeteilt bei uns macht das immer noch 150 Mails für jeden, was nicht gerade wenig ist da man ja auch noch recherchieren muss um das Problem zu lösen.

Bei einem Onlineshop sind es sicher nicht weniger sondern eher mehr Anfragen per Mail, da wir auch noch die Telefonmöglichkeit haben die Kostenfrei ist.


----------



## Marlborogirl (21. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich jubel den Shop auch nicht hoch, aber das ist zurzeit die beste Möglichkeit die CE zu bestellen.
> Auch wenn sie dir nicht sofort antworten, wo ist das Problem?



Das Problem war, dass ich keinen Zugang zu der Beta hatte, sondern erst auf Nachfrage. - Und genau darum ging es. Wenn der Support bei solchen Produkten die erst kurz vor dem Start verschickt werden, eine lange Bearbeitungszeit für Anfragen hat, dann ist dies durchaus negativ.



jo0 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich so pingelig bist und meinst, dass der Shop so "schlecht" wegen seinen Support ist, dann bestell es dir halt nicht und storniere es wieder..



Da zitiere ich Dich einfach mal:



jo0 schrieb:


> Ich jubel den Shop auch nicht hoch, aber das ist zurzeit die beste Möglichkeit die CE zu bestellen...



Man hat nicht sonderlich viel Auswahl und Du wirst überrascht sein, ich habe mich voher auch informiert über diesen Shop und erst dann meine Bestellungen getätigt.
Da ich überwiegend positives gelesen hatte und mir die Aufmachung der Seite seriös erschien.
Ich werde die Bestellung nicht stornieren, da ich ebenfalls davon ausgehe dass ich die CE erhalten werde.



jo0 schrieb:


> Dein Post habe ich auch komplett gelesen, ich lese die Posts immer komplett, bevor ich antworte.....



Gut, dann hast Du einfach mittendrin irgendetwas vergessen. Denn mein Problem mit dem Laden habe ich erklärt, dazu hätte es garkeine Fragen geben dürfen. 
Und welchen Shop ich für empfehlenswert halte und welchen nicht, dass bleibt wohl immernoch meine Angelegenheit - Zumal ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir, nicht vom Hörensagen spreche, sondern meine eigenen Erlebnisse preisgebe. 


Edit: @Ocian 
Ich verschließe doch nicht die Augen davor und kann mir gut vorstellen dass eine dermaßen große Anzahl an Supportmails bearbeitet werden muss.
Nur kostet dieses Produkt hier Geld und zwar zahlt man für diese paar Wochenenden die man spielen darf. Da ist es durchaus ärgerlich, wenn dann eine Anfrage zu dem bereits bezahlten Produkt eine tagelange Wartezeit hat, die bis in die Beta (das gekaufte Produkt sozusagen) rein geht.


----------



## Ocian (21. Juni 2009)

Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Das Problem war, dass ich keinen Zugang zu der Beta hatte, sondern erst auf Nachfrage. - Und genau darum ging es. Wenn der Support bei solchen Produkten die erst kurz vor dem Start verschickt werden, eine lange Bearbeitungszeit für Anfragen hat, dann ist dies durchaus negativ.



Alle Anfragen landen in einem Pool, somit ist es egal wann ein Produkt auf den Markt kommt. Es gibt halt eine klare Reinfolge an Mails die abgearbeitet werden.
Probleme können immer auftauchen, wenn man nachfragt und sichd as Problem dann lösen lässt ist aber doch alles tutti.


----------



## Marlborogirl (21. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Alle Anfragen landen in einem Pool, somit ist es egal wann ein Produkt auf den Markt kommt. Es gibt halt eine klare Reinfolge an Mails die abgearbeitet werden.
> Probleme können immer auftauchen, wenn man nachfragt und sichd as Problem dann lösen lässt ist aber doch alles tutti.




Wenn man nachfragt, und das Problem zu spät gelöst wird, ist alles für die Katz.
Hier ging es lediglich um ein Zeitproblem.


----------



## Ocian (21. Juni 2009)

Ist ja nicht das letzte Betawochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (21. Juni 2009)

Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Das Problem war, dass ich keinen Zugang zu der Beta hatte, sondern erst auf Nachfrage. - Und genau darum ging es. Wenn der Support bei solchen Produkten die erst kurz vor dem Start verschickt werden, eine lange Bearbeitungszeit für Anfragen hat, dann ist dies durchaus negativ.


 Wie gesagt... automatisiert? Fehler? Kann passieren.....



Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Da zitiere ich Dich einfach mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was genau willst du mir damit jetzt sagen?



Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Gut, dann hast Du einfach mittendrin irgendetwas vergessen. Denn mein Problem mit dem Laden habe ich erklärt, dazu hätte es garkeine Fragen geben dürfen.


Welche Fragen? Ich habe nichts gefragt.. Meiner Meinung habe ich auch nichts vergessen...



Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Und welchen Shop ich für empfehlenswert halte und welchen nicht, dass bleibt wohl immernoch meine Angelegenheit


Bleibt es auch, trotzdem finde ich, dass du übertreibst..



Marlborogirl schrieb:


> Zumal ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir, nicht vom Hörensagen spreche, sondern meine eigenen Erlebnisse preisgebe.


Ich habe klar und deutlich gesagt, das ich es gehört habe. *DU* hast deine Schlussfolgerung gezogen und bestellt, da kann ich *nichts* für... 
Du gibst deine eigenen Erlebnisse preis? Für mich ist das auch nur "Hörensagen", genauso wie von dem, der was anderes gesagt hat...


----------



## Tarida (21. Juni 2009)

jo0, darf man denn wissen, wo bzw. bei wem du die guten Bemerkungen über 4u2play gehört hast? Ich habe da nämlich auch bestellt, und fände es schön, mal jemanden zu fragen der da schon einmal gekauft hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Kommts mir nur so vor oder kostet die CE jetzt überall 70€?


----------



## Sin (21. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kommts mir nur so vor oder kostet die CE jetzt überall 70€?



Wart mal n paar Wochen, dann bekommst die CE bei Ebay für 150 ökken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

*seufz*


----------



## Kevvulk (21. Juni 2009)

Welcher Vorteil hat die CE eigentlich nun noch ?

Die sachen mit den extra ingame items hat man ja auch mit dne preorder key oder ? auch das man früher starten kann hat man ja auch damit.
 ( wie funktionert das dann eigentlich ? hab ja nun den preorder key bei nc soft aktiviert, wenn ich dann die vollversion kaufe gebe ich diesen key ein und dann hab ich die ingameitems von der preorder ?)


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Die CE hat andere Ingameitems als der PO Key.

4u2play antwortet sehr langsam auf E-Mails, huh? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit denen?


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Kennt sonst noch jemand Seiten? 4u2play ignoriert mich anscheinend und bei Gameware habe ich die Befürchtung es nicht am Release day zu bekommen. Amazon habe ich aufgegeben und im NCsoft Store gibts nur den CE Code.


----------



## Wuraj (21. Juni 2009)

Hätte hier noch einen Link. 
http://www.mmorg-shop.com/s05.php?suchstr=...=1&pp=suche

Hab sie mir dort vorbestellt.
Gruß

Wuraj


----------



## jo0 (22. Juni 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> jo0, darf man denn wissen, wo bzw. bei wem du die guten Bemerkungen über 4u2play gehört hast? Ich habe da nämlich auch bestellt, und fände es schön, mal jemanden zu fragen der da schon einmal gekauft hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah, dass was ich nicht mehr so genau...

Ich glaube hier http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=411937
oder hier http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=413692
Da sind aber auf jeden Fall viele Leute die da (öfters) bestellt haben.

Aber im betaboard von Aion habe ich mittlerweile auch eine Bestätigung, dass der Shop wohl nicht so schlecht ist:


			
				Lelis schrieb:
			
		

> Ist 4u2play auch. Ich hatte bei Ihnen schon 2006 meine Guild Wars Factions Collectors Edition vorbestellt und hatte die sogar einen Tag bevor das Headstart-Event angefangen hat zu Hause und das obwohl es damals Lieferengpässe gab und viele die bei Amazon bestellt hatten die erst Tage später gesehen haben. Bei der Nightfall Collectors Edition hatte ichs beim Einzelhandel versucht und mich bei K+B um eine der 2 CEs der ganzen Stadt "geprügelt" weil die Post die Monate davor grad 3 Briefe von mir verschlampt hatte und ich kein Risiko eingehen wollte. Die Eye of the North Pre-Order und Vollversion hab ich dann 2007 wieder bei 4u2play bestellt (ist einfach stessfreier) und da gabs auch keine Probleme.
> Allerdings haben sie gerade ihre Homepage neu gemacht weshalb die Funktionalität erst teilweise wieder da ist und weshalb ich jedem empfehlen würde sicherheitshalber nen Screen von dem zu machen was man bestellt, allein schon um zu wissen dass mans bestellt hat
> Der Gutschein wird laut Aussage eines Service-Mitarbeiters später manuell verrechnet, nicht dass sich da jemand wundert dass es die Option (noch) nicht (wieder) gibt


 http://betaboards.aiononline.com//showthre...3369&page=2


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2009)

gamestop in der europa passage (hamburg) bekommt die CE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 überacshend, denn eigentlich sollen alle filialen gleich beliefert werden, gamestop wandsbek bwkommt jedoch keine, pre order code gibs jedoch auch in der europa passage nicht.


----------



## Tarida (22. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank jo0, ich werde mich da mal reinlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Wuraj schrieb:


> Hätte hier noch einen Link.
> http://www.mmorg-shop.com/s05.php?suchstr=...=1&pp=suche
> 
> Hab sie mir dort vorbestellt.
> ...




Das ist doch die Englische Version, heißt das die Anleitung und Covertext ist englisch aber sonst EU-Version?


----------



## Wuraj (22. Juni 2009)

Ja, EU du kannst die Sprachen endweder auf Englisch - oder auch Deutsch umstellen. Nur halt cover und das Handbuch kannst du nicht auf deutsch umstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe sie mir dort auch vorbestellt.. falls das mit dem deutsch nicht hinhaut, ist mir auch egal.. ich kann beide sprachen "Lesen , Schreiben , und verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Ahja, Englisch ist nicht das Problem bin aber einer dieser Typen die finden das Deutsch eine sehr schöne Sprache ist. (Mir gefällt auch die Lokalisierung von WoWo :-O)

Danke dir, dann bestell ich mir die auch dort.


----------



## Ciclon (22. Juni 2009)

Kannman hier etwa nicht davon ausgehen das die Ami und Europa version getrennte server haben wird? ist doch bei den meisten spielen so... Also meine wer ne Ami version hat kann nicht auf EU servern spielen und EU kann nicht auf Amiservern speilen. Ist das hier etwa nicht so? (wollte nurmal fragen da ich das gefühl habe das einige das übersehen ich hab meine CE schon bei Amazon geordert ^^)

MFg Ciclon


----------



## Wuraj (22. Juni 2009)

öhm.. ich denke das es wieder so aufgebaut ist das man sich egal mit welcher Version ob englisch oder deutsch sich den server auswählen kann.
Nehmen wir mal an du spielst wow, hast aber die englische version.. da hast du son screen wo du dir aussuchen kannst wo  du spielst.. deutsch - englisch - russisch - französisch.
Ich denke das wird auch in aion so eingefügt das man mit XY Version auf XY Server spielen kann.

Gruß 
Wuraj


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Hab mir die CE nun doch bei Gameware bestellt, wollt keine Versandkosten zahlen.


Kann man irgendwo schonmal die Musik vom OST hören?


----------



## Sin (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab mir die CE nun doch bei Gameware bestellt, wollt keine Versandkosten zahlen.
> 
> 
> Kann man irgendwo schonmal die Musik vom OST hören?




Müssten die hier sein: http://eu.aiononline.com/de/music


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Müssten die hier sein: http://eu.aiononline.com/de/music



Verdammt gut was ich bisher so durchgehört hab (nur die erste Seite)....solche Musik hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr in einem Spiel.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Danke, aber das kenn ich schon, wollte es komplett hörn ;D

Naja, ich finde den WoW OST auch richtig Klasse


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Danke, aber das kenn ich schon, wollte es komplett hörn ;D
> 
> Naja, ich finde den WoW OST auch richtig Klasse



Wow hat paar gute Soundtracks stimmt, aber meist da wo eh niemand ist^^, Sen´Jin, Ogrimmar, Exodar, Thunderbluff, wirklich top finde ich die im Nethersturm und Shadowmoon Valley oder Zul´Drak, aber ich denke Aion könnte Wow was Soundtracks angeht gut toppen..und das kann bisher kein MMO behaupte ich mal, die meisten haben eher magere Vertonung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Hab gehört der HdRo OST soll auch gut sein


----------



## Norjena (22. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab gehört der HdRo OST soll auch gut sein



Klar, wird einfach großteils von den Filmen sein, ich wette Star Trek und Star Wars werden beide ne Hammer Vertonung haben, vor allem letzteres...aber normale "nicht nach Film Vorlange" MMOs sind meist nicht soo gut vertont, Guild Wars zb ist auch nocht gut finde ich.


----------



## AerionD (22. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand aus Erfahrung bei welchem Onlineshop man die CE vorbestellen sollte?


----------



## Tarida (22. Juni 2009)

Naja, wie du siehst mache viele das unterschiedlich. Man kann bei NCsoft selber bestellen, da gibts allerdings nur Key's keine Box, nix. Bei Amazon scheint die CE derzeit ausverkauft zu sein, andere Shops bieten sie aber noch an. Lies dir einfach die vorherigen Beiträge durch, gibt genug Shops.

Bei welchem man bestellen sollte kann man also nicht sagen, jeder Shop ist da, denke ich, ganz gut.


----------



## Wuraj (22. Juni 2009)

blUB:

http://www.mmorg-shop.com/s05.php?suchstr=...=1&pp=suche
 da hastn link


----------



## Micail (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern auch die CE bei 4u2play bestellt, aber komischerweise habe ich noch keine Bestätigungsemail für den Kauf erhalten.
Hab heute morgen auch mal eine Mail hingeschrieben, aber bisher noch keine Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuraj (23. Juni 2009)

Von meinem link <|> http://www.mmorg-shop.com/s05.php?suchstr=...=1&pp=suche

sind alle CE's weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab heute morgen ne mail bekommen das in den letzten 3tagen knapp 300 CEs dort bestellt wurden, meine wurde noch rechtzeitig gelesen und hab ne bestätigungs email bekommen hehe.....


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Juni 2009)

naja, bin froh, dass ich mal spontan vor ein paar Monaten die CE bestellte weil mir die Screenshots gut gefielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke jetzt wirds langsam richtig stressig für die Leute, eine CE zu bekomme.
Ich drück jedenfalls Euch allen die Daumen, dass es klappt.


----------



## Micail (23. Juni 2009)

So, hab grade dann auch endlich eine eMail mit der Bestätigung bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt kann es los gehen.


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

Micail schrieb:


> So, hab grade dann auch endlich eine eMail mit der Bestätigung bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micail (23. Juni 2009)

Ihr wisst doch, was ich damit meine...^^


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

Micail schrieb:


> Ihr wisst doch, was ich damit meine...^^



Jau, du kannst es runterladen, installieren und dich an dem Loginbildschirm ergötzen ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Jau, du kannst es runterladen, installieren und dich an dem Loginbildschirm ergötzen ^^


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde der "Ahhhhhhahhhhhhahhhhioooon" Spruch am Anfang nervt tierisch


----------



## Sin (23. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich finde der "Ahhhhhhahhhhhhahhhhioooon" Spruch am Anfang nervt tierisch



Hä? Ich hab nur 30 Sekunden lang dieses nervende NC Soft Logo vor meiner Nase...


----------



## Micail (23. Juni 2009)

Der Sound am Anfang ist echt mal cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allgemein gefällt mir die Musik von Aion richtig gut.


----------



## Tarida (25. Juni 2009)

Hört sich jetzt zwar sehr doof an. aber wieviele CE's hat 4u2play? Bei den Verkaufscharts auf Platz 1 und man kann es immer noch vorbestellen... ich habe gerade irgendwie Angst, dass die nicht jedem liefern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere Shops sind ja auch schon ausverkauft.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hä? Ich hab nur 30 Sekunden lang dieses nervende NC Soft Logo vor meiner Nase...




Da kommt doch ganz kurz son bunter Bildschirm (Erkenn nicht was druff ist, zu schnell weg) dann der Frauenchor der Aion sagt und die "Bäm" Musik.


----------



## Jurrasic (25. Juni 2009)

Huhu,
hab auch schon Angst bekommen,
aber es ist verfügbar....
Man geht ja ein Vertrag mit denen ein, wenn du dieses Spiel bezahlst


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Naja, hab heute ne Antwort auf eine Mail bekommen die ich letzte Woche Donnerstag abgeschickt habe.


----------



## Tarida (25. Juni 2009)

Jurrasic schrieb:


> Huhu,
> hab auch schon Angst bekommen,
> aber es ist verfügbar....
> Man geht ja ein Vertrag mit denen ein, wenn du dieses Spiel bezahlst



Richtig, aber genau da ist das Problem: der Kaufvertrag kommt erst bei dem Erreichen der Verstandbestätigungsemail zustande, nicht aber bei Einreichen der Bestellung... steht aber auch in der Bestellbestätigung drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. Juni 2009)

wie lange isn die bei amazon schon weg?


----------



## Wuraj (25. Juni 2009)

3-5tagen


----------



## Sithrael (25. Juni 2009)

krass das das jetzt so abgeht ... dabei dauert es noch ne ganze weile bis das game raus kommt.



und ich bin auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber dem release. da kommen 100pro probleme auf die das ganze dann noch mal verscheieben. durch den ansturm würd auch kaum jemand vernünftig spielen können --> überlastung etc.



aber es soll ja auch ausnahmen geben, also daumen hoch =)


----------



## Aranai (25. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> krass das das jetzt so abgeht ... dabei dauert es noch ne ganze weile bis das game raus kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nja, alle die bis jetzt ne Preorder hatten, waren ja bei der Betaphase dabei ( wenn nicht, dann Fail? ).
Am Freitag hats noch bin bisschen gelägt, aber ab Samstag lief alles ohne Probleme und auch ohne Warteschlange.


----------



## Duath (26. Juni 2009)

Sithrael schrieb:


> und ich bin auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber dem release. da kommen 100pro probleme auf die das ganze dann noch mal verscheieben. durch den ansturm würd auch kaum jemand vernünftig spielen können --> überlastung etc.


Das ganze teilt sich ja ziemlich auf.
Alle Vorbesteller dürfen 5 Tage früher spielen, dann gibt's welche, die genau am Release anfangen (selbst wenn's 0 Uhr ist), wieder andere brauchen zig Stunden für die Charerstellung, noch ganz andere fangen erst 3-4 Tage vorher an weil sie's beruflich nicht anders können oder warten wollen, bis es etwas leerer in den Gebieten geworden ist, und am Release + 1-2 Tage kommt dann der Rest nach.
Dazu kommt noch, dass sich natürlich alles auf die Server verteilen wird, und in den ersten 2 Zonen verteilen sich die Spielermassen nochmal auf 10 Channels.

Die Beta-Server haben ja auch den Ansturm auf 2 Server verkraftet, da werden es die Release-Server, von denen es viel mehr als 2 gibt, mit Sicherheit auch schaffen.



Aranai schrieb:


> Nja, alle die bis jetzt ne Preorder hatten, waren ja bei der Betaphase dabei ( wenn nicht, dann Fail? ).


Ich hab ne Preorder und war nicht dabei. Wieso Fail? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

gibts denn noch CEs?


----------



## Balaneth (15. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> gibts denn noch CEs?


Ausserhalb von NCsoft sind die Chancen noch eine zu kriegen gegen Null.
Allerdings bietet NCsoft kein Lastschriftverfahren beim Kauf an, sodass nur Kreditkarte, PayPal und Paysafecards akzeptiert werden.
Desweiteren ist die CE die es dort gibt jediglich in digitaler Form, sprich du erhälst zwar alle Ingame Vorteile, müsstest aber auf die CE Box und deren Inhalt verzichten (Aion Ost CD, Aion Figur, Schickschnack ).
Ansonsten musst du schon sehr dolle wühlen, denn bei fast allen Händlern sind die CEs schon vergriffen.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juli 2009)

oke. danke dir.

geht mir nur um die ingame-sachen. und kreditkarte ist kein problem.


----------



## Flyingcookie (29. Juli 2009)

*heul*

hab bei nc soft grad eine collectors edition bestellt und dann hier gelesen, dass sie angeblich nur digital ist.

(wäre kein weltuntergang, aber schade)

hab ich irgendeinen hinweis darauf oder so übersehen?! ich kann mich an keinen erinnern.

bei der produktbeschreibung sind ja auch musik - cd, poster und figur dabei!



edit:  kommt davon wenn man nicht auf weitere informationen klickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


        naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      "wer hätte auch darauf kommen können"


wenigstens noch 5tage vorher zocken und die ingame Gegenstände


----------



## redsnapper (29. Juli 2009)

https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/Store.pl?...amp;item_id=138
Steht da eigentlich dick drunter^^.


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juli 2009)

Fies, dass man bei der CE auf NCsoft trotzdem alle Features aufgelistet bekommst man dann die digitale Form aber erst dann unter die Nase gerieben bekommt wenn man auf Buy gegangen ist -.-
Hat mich schon gefreut..
Need Figur für meinen Schreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Gibt schlimmeres denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke die Figur wird sich auch dann bei ebay finden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (29. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Gibt schlimmeres denke ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja finde die jetzt nicht so schön. Habe mir die CE ansich nur wegen dem Soundtrack gekauft, die Figur ist ein netter Zusatz.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Same here...ich habs auch mehr mit Soundtrack...Artworks etc...die Figuren sind kein muss...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flyingcookie (29. Juli 2009)

Um die Soundtrack CD ist es auch schade, ich finde Aion hat sehr gute Hintergrund und Titelmusikstücke.



Naja, dass Spiel ist soweit super, habe alleine über eine Stunde gebraucht, meinen  "Supergeilen" Char zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malety (6. August 2009)

ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt, wollte mir nu die CE holen - anscheinend gibts die ja nur Virtuell wie ihr gesagt habt..
da steht etwas von wegen 13 euro per kreditkarte bzw game card...gehts nicht per lastschrift Oo?


----------



## RomanGV1 (6. August 2009)

Malety schrieb:


> ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt, wollte mir nu die CE holen - anscheinend gibts die ja nur Virtuell wie ihr gesagt habt..
> da steht etwas von wegen 13 euro per kreditkarte bzw game card...gehts nicht per lastschrift Oo?



*AION ABO, Preise Finale Zahl möglichkeiten hier zu sehen.*
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0

Da steht ALLES:

HF


----------



## nasa91 (26. August 2009)

Bei Amazon gibt es noch die Ce,  aber für 199 euro -.-


----------



## Kizna (26. August 2009)

nasa91 schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es noch die Ce,  aber für 199 euro -.-



Privatverkäufer, werden noch mehr vor dem Release. Ist ansich völlig normal


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

nasa91 schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es noch die Ce,  aber für 199 euro -.-





Das sind Leute die sich mehrere der 15.000 limitierten CE inkl. der OST & der Figur gekauft haben und es teuer verhökern wollen.

Ich habe für meine CE mit Figürchen & OST 62€ inkl Versand gezahlt.


----------



## Peter Pansen (26. August 2009)

Naja viel Zeit hatte man ja bei Amazon nicht, diese vorzubestellen. Irgendwann im Mai etwa 20h und Anfang Juni nochmal etwa 35h, naja ist schon ne Menge wa.

Gut, dass ich 3 bekommen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich denke, dass, wenn es einigen um den Sountrack oder die Figur geht, sie sehr fix bei Ebay fündig werden. Die Figur sieht alles 

andere als hübsch aus.


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Die Figur sieht alles andere als hübsch aus.



Auch wahr. Aber bei NC Soft für nen Aufpreis von 10€ die OST, die Figur und die Ingame Gegenstände zu bekommen ist wohl wesentlich günstiger als einzeln über eBay später.


----------



## Bexx13 (26. August 2009)

Welch Glück ich habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste mal dass ich mir eine CE von einem Spiel kaufen will und gleich zum richtigen Zeitpunkt bestellt (Amazon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Figur könnte ich auch verzichten, wichtiger ist mir neben den ingame-Gimmicks der OST (ein wahres Meisterwerk in meinen Ohren) und die 2 doppelseitigen Poster - ich hoffe die haben eine gute Qualität!

Bexx


----------

